# Anyone know of Japanese car import dealers in Dublin and if they have a web-site?



## mprsv1000 (3 Jan 2007)

Anyone know of jap import dealers in Dublin and if they have a web-site

cheers


----------



## mo3art (3 Jan 2007)

*Re: Anyone know of Jap import dealers in Dublin and if they have a web-site?*

There's one in the Rush/Skerries area.  Can't remember their name off the top of my head but they regularly advertise in the back of the North County Leader.
I know that Michael Barrable in Airside does import jap cars as they had an import Toyota there the last time i was up.
HTH


----------



## Hoagy (3 Jan 2007)

*Re: Anyone know of Jap import dealers in Dublin and if they have a web-site?*


----------



## interested (5 Jan 2007)

*Re: Anyone know of Jap import dealers in Dublin and if they have a web-site?*

You could  try S & B Motors or Fine Motors or Southside Automotive .All of these have websites..........


----------



## polo9n (5 Jan 2007)

*Re: Anyone know of Jap import dealers in Dublin and if they have a web-site?*

which car u going for that u wanted an import? watch out theres thread here about clocking and specialy those gararge near red cow.beware


----------



## mprsv1000 (8 Jan 2007)

*Re: Anyone know of Jap import dealers in Dublin and if they have a web-site?*

Was thinking of a subaru forrester, I was thinking a jap import might be cheaper?


----------



## Gabriel (8 Jan 2007)

*Re: Anyone know of Jap import dealers in Dublin and if they have a web-site?*



mprsv1000 said:


> Was thinking of a subaru forrester, I was thinking a jap import might be cheaper?



Cheaper and possibly clocked. I haven't tried but I'd imagine it might be difficult to check up on a car that comes from the far east.


----------



## UpTheBanner (9 Jan 2007)

try www.japnuts.com

Gavin is the guys name and is very good to deal with


----------



## mshahid (20 May 2008)

hi,

How are you doing. Contact on this number for getting details. They are dealing with jap imports car in good price. There number is 086-3001347 & name is Sunny.

Good luck 

Regards


----------

